# Tourniquet Bands from Simple-Shot



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

These things rock. I can't believe I have been overlooking them.

They come in a pack of 12 for $10.

They are .025 Latex (about the same as TBG but IMO slightly faster).

Each strip is 3/4" ×18" so each is a whole bandset when cut in half.

I normally cut my own .030 or .040 so I have the toolset, but this is just easier. I'm not the fastest bandset maker in the world but I cranked out 4 sets in an hour with these and I am pretty anal about them.

The thickness and width is ideal for 3/4" steel. I don't have a chrony, but just based on feel I would be surprised if they weren't a bit faster than TBG. For me they are the ideal balance of pull for power.

Anyway. That's how I feel about them. For me the ease of use is worth the few cents more per bandset over latex sheets.


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

You can buy those same bands at medical supply stores in boxes of 100 for around 20-25 bucks. Just make sure they are latex, not latex-free. I got 2 boxes of them off amazon about a year ago.


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

All the places around me are shit. They don't even sell real TB except for red.

I'll look online though.

The ones you got are from the Hygienic Corporation?

I'm not a stickler for name brands. But It's just a known entity.

Thanks man.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Hmm ... you got me thinking now.


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

inconvenience said:


> All the places around me are ****. They don't even sell real TB except for red.
> 
> I'll look online though.
> 
> ...


I tore up the boxes a long time ago, not sure what the brand was. I transferred them into a ziplock bag inside a coffee can as soon as I got them. LOL


----------

